# oh sweet mama bird



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

i have no idea what kind of bird this is, but she sure is about the best momma i have ever seen
was on my friends facebook, had to steal it and share with you all


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

That's darling! 

Looks like maybe some kind of fruit dove. <3


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Oh yes, have seen that before, it's truely lovely.

Now I'm trying to remember for certain and if my memory is behaving I think it's a Wood Pigeon.
It was a larger photo when I saw it a while ago but I'm pretty sure that's what it is.

So so sweet,

Janet


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

I saw that pic on FB too! I told the poster it was a fruit dove (my estimate)


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Not sure what fruit dove looks like so you could be right. I've just been trying to find it but can't remember where I saw it as I wanted to try for a closer look.

It really is a one off moment the photographer was so lucky to have spotted.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

It's a Pink-necked Green Pigeon. I love that picture!


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

I googled imaged fruit dove, omg I had no idea doves came in all the colors of the rainbow! Amazing
I want some!


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Oh thanks for checking that out MoE.


----------

